# Pics of My First Harvest...Purple Buds



## castewalpha (Apr 5, 2007)

I just completed my first grow and I wanted to post some pictures of it. These are two BC God Bud (for what its worth this strain was 2004 Cannibus Cup winner for best indica). I made alot of mistakes durring this grow but the plants forgave me and produced a decent crop. I removed all of the small buds for hash. What you see in the picture of the two continers is 26.5 ounces (wet). Does anyone have any idea what this shoud yield dry and without the stems?? I want to thank everyone here and this website for all the help along the way. I don't think my plants would have made it without you. Thanks again and thanks for looking.


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks good man top grow. Whats BC stand for? Sorry newbie here.


----------



## mo_sizzly (Apr 5, 2007)

Looking Good!! You will lose a lot of weight during the drying process, anywhere from 60-75% I believe but don't quote me. I'm really interested in the purple bud, where did you get the seeds and what was the flowering time? Anyway great job, very impressive for a first grow (I would know I'm preparing to take my second harvest!)


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 5, 2007)

jUzSmokEIt said:


> Looks good man top grow. Whats BC stand for? Sorry newbie here.


 
Thanks for looking. BC stands for British Columbia.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 5, 2007)

Looking lovely.
Those puprs look mouth watering.
I wish someone would start and undergound coalition to plant those seeds and bc seeds all over everywhere. I mean every town should have a potheads plant a seed (tree) day.
Then next thing ya know 5-10yrs from now we can all come together and make a master universal (global) strain.
Then my friends we will have underhandedly taken over the world.
Oh yeah that is next week.
peace and plant some seeds


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 5, 2007)

mo_sizzly said:


> Looking Good!! You will lose a lot of weight during the drying process, anywhere from 60-75% I believe but don't quote me. I'm really interested in the purple bud, where did you get the seeds and what was the flowering time? Anyway great job, very impressive for a first grow (I would know I'm preparing to take my second harvest!)


Thanks, I got the seeds from BC Bud Depot - BC Bud Marijuana Seeds Online. It took about 6 weeks to get the seeds. Kind of slow. The flowering time on the description of the plant said 8 to 9 weeks. I harvested at the beginning of the 8th week. I had no idea that the buds would be purple. As you can see in the pics, one plant was purple and the other was not. The seeds were a little expensive, but it was my first grow and at the time I didn't know where to go to buy seeds. I got this website from the High Times website. These plants grew to about 3.5 feet and were very bushy (I flowered at 12 inches)......So if you grow them, allow room for a bushy plant.


----------



## pauliojr (Apr 5, 2007)

WOW! Congrats on the harvest! Plants really look great. When your babies are completely dried I am guessing you will come out with about 7-8 ounces of dried bud. How (if) do you plan on curing your buds?


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 5, 2007)

pauliojr said:


> WOW! Congrats on the harvest! Plants really look great. When your babies are completely dried I am guessing you will come out with about 7-8 ounces of dried bud. How (if) do you plan on curing your buds?


 
Thanks Paulio. I am water curing 8 or 10 of the buds using the method that Videoman described. The rest are hanging in the box that I built to veg my plants in (not using it right now). I took the lights and everything out. I can control the humidity using the exhaust fan. I am still reading about curing so I am not sure what I am going to do. I have read to leave them hanging for about a month, or to hang them for 2 weeks then put them in paper bags to cure (burping daily). Not sure which way I am going to go with it. How do you cure yours?  
This is where i have them hanging right now.


----------



## mogie (Apr 5, 2007)

I love the purple color. Nice job!


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 5, 2007)

mogie said:


> I love the purple color. Nice job!


Thanks Mogie. I used many of your posts for help in this grow.


----------



## mo_sizzly (Apr 5, 2007)

I noticed that only one of the plants was purple, looks like you got a sample of each version. Thanks for the info I've been looking (though not hard enough it would seem) for a plant that will produce purple flowers. Let me know how that water cure is compared to whatever dry method you choose.


----------



## QTgrow (Apr 5, 2007)

thats shits sexy


----------



## pauliojr (Apr 5, 2007)

castewalpha said:


> Thanks Paulio. I am water curing 8 or 10 of the buds using the method that Videoman described. The rest are hanging in the box that I built to veg my plants in (not using it right now). I took the lights and everything out. I can control the humidity using the exhaust fan. I am still reading about curing so I am not sure what I am going to do. I have read to leave them hanging for about a month, or to hang them for 2 weeks then put them in paper bags to cure (burping daily). Not sure which way I am going to go with it. How do you cure yours?
> This is where i have them hanging right now.
> View attachment 6933View attachment 6934


I'm sure you know, but you are going to lose a little more weight when you water cure. But if quality is what you want, then I say go for it!!


----------



## Chronald (Apr 6, 2007)

Love that strain.. can you describe the smell of the buds from each plant at all?? skunky, piney, etc. AM definately thinking of God Bud for my next grow.
I found it on a diff site, saying $45 for 15 seeds and get 10 free random seeds with every order.. Just dont have a clue on the site reputation.

BC God Bud Marijuana Seeds

anyone ordered off this site before?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2007)

beautiful plants. job well done.


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 6, 2007)

Chronald said:


> Love that strain.. can you describe the smell of the buds from each plant at all?? skunky, piney, etc. AM definately thinking of God Bud for my next grow.
> I found it on a diff site, saying $45 for 15 seeds and get 10 free random seeds with every order.. Just dont have a clue on the site reputation.
> 
> BC God Bud Marijuana Seeds
> ...


 
These plants had a strong skunky aroma.


----------



## dexr0420 (Apr 7, 2007)

Chronald said:


> Love that strain.. can you describe the smell of the buds from each plant at all?? skunky, piney, etc. AM definately thinking of God Bud for my next grow.
> I found it on a diff site, saying $45 for 15 seeds and get 10 free random seeds with every order.. Just dont have a clue on the site reputation.
> 
> BC God Bud Marijuana Seeds
> ...




I ordered from nirvana.. i still haven't gotten them.. it's only been about a week though.. i dunno about the site rep.. but i'll go buy some since you did.. i figure if someone bought some that i see meet.. why can't i.


----------



## 4twinty (Apr 9, 2007)

what kind of lites did u use throughout?


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 10, 2007)

4twinty said:


> what kind of lites did u use throughout?


 
t12's for veg and 2 400w hps for flower


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 10, 2007)

how many t12's?
I looked them up on google and the have 1850 lumes and the color is 4100k.


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 11, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> how many t12's?
> I looked them up on google and the have 1850 lumes and the color is 4100k.


I used 6 t12 bulbs for veg that were 6500k


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 28, 2007)

I just thought that I would update you on the final yield. Dried and main stems removed the two plants together produced 4.5 ounces. I nearly killed the plants several times when they were young so I am very happy with thier yield.


----------



## HolyDiver (Apr 28, 2007)

that pot looks INSANE its so purple i am so jealous


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

very nice great yeild for you first time man .
were the buds fluffy or dense?


did you top em?


----------



## Bigbud (Apr 28, 2007)

congrats, I love that purple color If i hadnt already started my new grow i would have looked into them 

something for the Future maybe


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 28, 2007)

cali-high said:


> very nice great yeild for you first time man .
> were the buds fluffy or dense?
> 
> 
> did you top em?


 
Thanks. The buds were fairly dense and I did not top them.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

thats amazing your plants looked topped


----------



## silk (Apr 28, 2007)

Purple is compelling. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

i love the pics i was looking at em for days.



did you clone that purple one you shouldve


----------



## Hunny Glo (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow Castewalpha,

From your photos, your girls turned out gorgeous and that was a nice amount from only 2 plants. Just curious, was that the final weight on your total original harvest or only the air cured and have you smoked any of the water cured batch yet to compare??? 

I also wanted to ask you what size were your containers for flowering?


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 29, 2007)

Hunny Glo said:


> Wow Castewalpha,
> 
> From your photos, your girls turned out gorgeous and that was a nice amount from only 2 plants. Just curious, was that the final weight on your total original harvest or only the air cured and have you smoked any of the water cured batch yet to compare???
> 
> I also wanted to ask you what size were your containers for flowering?


 
Yes, that was the total weight for the origanal harvest(both air and water cure). I haven't smoked any of the air cure yet but the water cure stuff is pretty good. Thanks for looking.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 29, 2007)

no clones or what


----------



## castewalpha (Apr 29, 2007)

cali-high said:


> no clones or what


 
No, so far I have only grown from seed. I would like to try it in the near future. I only grow for myself and don't know anyone who smokes so I haven't had a need to grow alot. The funny thing is, I enjoy growing these plants and have enough with my second grow a few weeks from harvest, but I want to start another grow even though I have plenty of weed for quite awhile.


----------



## jackinthebox (May 6, 2007)

Yeh man I love growing <3


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (May 7, 2007)

fucking nice buds man, congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Hunny Glo (May 8, 2007)

Castewalpha, you are welcome, it is compelling to see... BTW have you compared the air cured to the water cured yet???


----------



## castewalpha (May 8, 2007)

Hunny Glo said:


> Castewalpha, you are welcome, it is compelling to see... BTW have you compared the air cured to the water cured yet???


Yes, the air and water cure are both good, but I prefer the air dry. Better tast and a nicer fluffy bud. Don't get me wrong, they are both good. I will still use the water cure if I want to quickly cure some bud to try it. Also, you asked earlier what size pots....They are 4 gallon.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (May 8, 2007)

they look fat man.congrats.i can't wait for mine now.


----------



## Hunny Glo (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for your opinion of the cure, and info on your pot size. BTW, did some water cure myself that came out a few days ago, agreed it seems that some of the flavor is absent and the taste is milder vs the air cured. What I haven't determined yet is the concentration which is supposedly stronger because the buds are smaller than air cured. Any thoughts?


----------



## castewalpha (May 9, 2007)

Hunny Glo said:


> Thanks for your opinion of the cure, and info on your pot size. BTW, did some water cure myself that came out a few days ago, agreed it seems that some of the flavor is absent and the taste is milder vs the air cured. What I haven't determined yet is the concentration which is supposedly stronger because the buds are smaller than air cured. Any thoughts?


 
Not yet, I haven't had enough to tell if it has a higher concentration.


----------



## jackinthebox (May 10, 2007)

I have some purple widow growing right now, but I have heard that purple buds arent quite as potent. What do you think? My white widow at 4 weeks has 3x's as many tricomes as my Purple widow at 6 weeks. Just curious of how the smoke was


----------



## jackinthebox (May 10, 2007)

Also I am having trouble telling whether the tricomes are amber or not. The stalk of the tricome is, but the ball is still cloudy. Im thinking the stalk is actually cloudy, its just the purple bud makes it seem like a dark amber color, when its actually not. Did you look at the tricomes threw a scope, and if so, where they ever actually clear? or did they all apear to be a amber color because of bud. And were the balls on top amber when you harvested? Thanks alot man, much helpful : )


----------



## castewalpha (May 11, 2007)

I didn't notice a difference in potency. When I check my trichs, I pull a leaf thats growing out from the bud. The head of the trich is what you want to look at. Check the trichs on the leaves...you may find it easier to determine thier shade of ripeness.

See if this helps.

*What are Trichomes?* 








*capitate stalked trichome photo by:* Eirik

Although cannabis resin glands called trichomes are structurally diverse, they come in three basic varieties: 


*Bulbous:* 
The _bulbous_ type is the smallest (15-30 micron). From one to four cells make up the "foot" and "stalk," and one to four cells make up the "head" of the gland. Head cells secrete a resin - presumably cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the head cells and the cuticle. When the gland matures, a nipple-like protrusion may form on the membrane from the pressure of the accumulating resin. The bulbous glands are found scattered about the surfaces of the above-ground plant parts. 

*Capitate-Sessile:* 
The second type of gland is much larger & is more numerous than the bulbous glands. They are called capitate, which means having a globular-shaped head. On immature plants, the heads lie flush, appearing not to have a stalk and are called _capitate sessile_. They actually have a stalk that is one cell high, although it may not be visible beneath the globular head. The head is composed of usually eight, but up to 16 cells, that form a convex rosette. These cells secrete cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the rosette and it's outer membrane. This gives it a spherical shape. The gland measures from 25 to 100 micron across. 

*Capitate-Stalked:* 
Cannabinoids are most abundant in the _capitate-stalked_ gland which consists of a tier of secretory disc cells subtending a large non-cellular secretory cavity. During flowering the capitate glands that appear on the newly formed plant parts take on a third form. Some of the glands are raised to a height of 150 to 500 micron when their stalks elongate. These capitate-stalked glands appear during flowering and form their densest cover on the female flower bracts. They are also highly concentrated on the small leaves that accompany the flowers. The male flowers have stalked glands on the sepals, but they are smaller and less concentrated than on the female bracts. Male flowers form a row of very large capitate glands along the opposite sides of anthers. 







*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding






*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding
The figures above denote capitate-stalked trichomes with green arrows, the bulbous trichomes with yellow arrows & the red arrows mark the capitate-sessile trichomes. Cyan arrows denote cystolith hairs. 

*Life inside a capitate-stalked trichome* 





*image by:* Snaps_Provolone
Disc cells, attached to leaf or bract by stipe cells _(*RED*)_ & basal cells _(*GREEN*)_, release fibrillar wall matrix into secretory cavity where it contributes to thickening of subcuticular wall during enlargement of secretory cavity. Plastids _(*ORANGE*)_ in disc cells produce secretions called lipoplasts which synthesize quantities of lipophilic substances that accumulate outside the plasma membrane, migrating into the endoplasmic reticular cytoplasm and through the plasma membrane and cell wall into the secretory cavity where they form vesicles _(*BLUE*)_ in the secretory cavity. Vesicles in contact with the subcuticular wall release contents that contribute to the growth of the cuticle during the enlargement of the secretory cavity. THC occurs in the walls, fibrillar matrix & other contents surrounding the vesicles, but not in the vesicles. Trace amounts of THC is present in the disc cells. 






*photo by:* Eirik


*When to harvest your trichomes* 
There are several schools of thought as to when it is the time to harvest. I shall attempt to explain how you can determine the harvesting time that will produce the most favorable psychoactive effect for your individual preferences. 

We are most concerned with the capitate-stalked trichomes, as these contain the overwhelming majority of the psychoactive cannabinoids _(THC, THCV, CBN)_. Different cannabinoids affect the high in a multifaceted manner. 

*THC:* 
delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol & delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol - THC mimics the action of anandamide, a neurotransmitter produced naturally in the body, which binds with the cannabinoid receptors in the brain to produce the ?high? associated with marijuana. THC possesses high UV-B _(280-315 nm)_ absorption properties. 

*THCV:* 
tetrahydrocannabivarin - prevalent in certain South African and Southeast Asian strains of cannabis. It is said to produce a ?clearer high? & seems to possess many of the therapeutic properties of THC. 

*CBD:* 
cannabidiol - previously believed to be psychoactive, or to contribute to the high by interacting with other cannabinoids, conversely the most recent research indicates that CBD has negligible effect on the high, it is however a strong anti-inflammatory, and may take the edge off some THC effects, such as anxiety. CBD as a non-psychoactive cannabinoid appears to be helpful for many medical conditions. CBD biosynthesizes into cannabinol (CBN) & tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). 

*CBN:* 
cannabinol - a degradation product of THC, produces a depressant effect, ?fuzzy? forehead. 

*CBC:* 
cannabichromene - non-psychoactive , a precursor to THC. 

*CBG:* 
cannabigerol - non-psychoactive, hemp strains often posses elevated levels of CBG while possessing only trace amounts of THC. 

Heavy trichome production is not necessarily an indication of a potent plant. Some hemp strains have moderate layers of trichomes yet pack only a strong headache. In a drug strain, a thick layer of trichomes is a symbol that it may well posses an elevated potency level, but it is certainly not a guarantee. 

What defines a cannabis drug strain is the plant's ability to produce THC & THCV. 

A small 25x or stronger pocket microscope, which can be picked up inexpensively at an electronics store like Radio Shack, works well for getting a closer peek at your trichome development. We are examining are the capitate stalked glandular trichomes, the coloration of these gland heads can vary between strains and maturity. Most strains start with clear or slightly amber heads which gradually become cloudy or opaque when THC levels have peaked and are beginning to degrade. Regardless of the initial color of the secretory cavity, with careful observation you should be able to see a _change in coloration_ as maturity levels off. 

Some cultivators wait for about half of the secretory cavities to go opaque before harvesting, to ensure maximum THC levels in the finished product. Of course nothing tells the truth more than your own perception, so try samples at various stages to see what is best for you & the _phenotype_ your are growing. While you may be increasing the total THC level in the bud by allowing half of the glands to go opaque, the bud will also have a larger percentage of THC breakdown products such as CBN, which is why some people choose to harvest earlier while most of the secretory cavities are still clear. 

Indica varieties will usually have a 10-15 day harvest window to work with. Sativas and Indica/Sativa hybrids often have an extended period to work with. 






*photo by:* Eirik






*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding
The figures above denotes clear trichomes with green arrows, the cloudy trichomes with yellow arrows & the red arrows mark the amber trichomes. 

*Why did trichomes evolve in nature?* 
Cannabis has evolved trichomes for a multitude of uses in nature, some of these require THC & other cannabinoids to be effective, and others that do not. 

*Insect Protection:* 
Many insects find the thick coating of trichomes unpleasant, this offers a level of protection for the developing seeds. 

*Animals:* 
The layer of trichomes and cystolith hairs makes cannabis less palatable to many herbivores & omnivores. 

*Desiccation:* 
The layer of trichomes helps to 'insulate' the pistilate (female) flower from low humidity levels and high wind. 

*UV-B Light:* 
UV-B light is harmful to living things, THC has very high UV-B adsorption properties, thus cannabis evolution may have favored the evolution of genotypes that produced these THC laden capitate-stalked trichomes as a built in 'sun-screen' for protection against UV-B light rays. 

*Fungal Protection:* 
Some of the compounds present in the trichomes actually inhibit the growths of some types of fungus. 

Quite possibly, the most important reason for the evolution of the THC laden capitate-stalked trichomes is the intercession of man in the natural selection process, favoring genotypes that produce copious amounts of THC laden trichomes.


----------



## Major_Nuggz (May 11, 2007)

nice post thx cast


----------



## (-)_(-) (May 11, 2007)

love the Purple. wat was the name of the strain and do u have any pices of the dried bud???


----------



## castewalpha (May 11, 2007)

(-)_(-) said:


> love the Purple. wat was the name of the strain and do u have any pices of the dried bud???


 
Thanks. The plants were God Bud. From what I've read, in some the purple will come out and in others it will not. I had 2 and one was purple and one was not. Sorry, I didn't take pictures of the dried bud.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 11, 2007)

Hell yeah castewalpha..
LOvin the pics.
Keep us posted on further exploits.

Happy growing


----------



## dexr0420 (May 12, 2007)

very nice cast.. where did you get that? i'd like to read more about it.. thanks!


----------



## castewalpha (May 12, 2007)

dexr0420 said:


> very nice cast.. where did you get that? i'd like to read more about it.. thanks!


 
Thanks, I got the seeds from BC Bud Depot. They were very slow shipping. I think it took about 6 weeks to get the seeds. Here is a link. https://www.bcbudonline.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=1&category=Indoor/Outdoor


----------



## Greyskull (May 12, 2007)

I like the trichrome info.
Great loking harvest, too.


----------



## castewalpha (May 12, 2007)

Thanks Greyskull


----------



## Flyvagaric (May 13, 2007)

yea. Very nice harvest man !


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (May 13, 2007)

dude i orderd some sweet god seeds from bcbud an i never recieved them ..your lucky you got em.... great lookin purps but next time try sweet good its got a shorter flower time with a more sweet taste....mabee you could send some seed this way ill pay......


----------



## castewalpha (May 13, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> dude i orderd some sweet god seeds from bcbud an i never recieved them ..your lucky you got em.... great lookin purps but next time try sweet good its got a shorter flower time with a more sweet taste....mabee you could send some seed this way ill pay......


 
Sorry to hear that you didn't get your seeds. When I recieved my seeds 2 were crushed. I sent them an email and they sent me 4 new seeds. I was unhappy with the length of time it took to get my seeds. Did you email them?


----------



## pencap (Nov 13, 2007)

Awsome Thread!!!!!! loved the tri-skool


----------



## Harshcore211 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice purp!!!! Those buds are as purple as plums!!


----------



## castewalpha (Nov 18, 2007)

Harshcore211 said:


> Nice purp!!!! Those buds are as purple as plums!!


Thanks. It smokes good too.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

thats a cool read....specially the trich stuff. thanks for posting all that! the colour of that bud is almost surreal. job well done! I'm afraid to go to BCBud as they are one of the cautionary seedbanks....? haven't always heard good rep there? they are known for both not sending and non-viable seeds...but like you have shown..it worked for u!


----------



## Kelch420 (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone order from Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices 

I am thinking of ordering from here but I don't want to be ripped off.


----------



## ccodiane (Nov 18, 2007)

Beauts. I'm going to get me some god bud, hell yeah!


----------



## jlavi0 (Nov 18, 2007)

Im tryin to buy some herb , I live in LA, North Hollywood if anybody has any good hooks text me or give me a call me *(800)-ima-tool*


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2007)

jlavi0 said:


> Im tryin to buy some herb , I live in LA, North Hollywood if anybody has any good hooks text me or give me a call me *(800)-ima-tool*



you have got to be shittin' me......


----------



## jlavi0 (Nov 18, 2007)

Im tryin to buy some herb , I live in LA, North Hollywood if anybody has any good hooks text me or give me a call me *(800)-ima-tool**

SICK PURP, HAVE FUN SMOKIN THAT
*


----------



## FaCultGen (Nov 20, 2007)

i think i'm definatly gonna have to get that strain next... after i finish what i have...lol

_cult


----------



## oneyearorange (Nov 25, 2007)

Those buds look great. Do you have any pictures of them cured. I would love to see what they look like dried up ready to be smoked. Does the purple change darker?


----------



## oneyearorange (Nov 30, 2007)

What are the chances of buying purple bud seeds and the plants not becoming purple?


----------



## lewis T (Dec 2, 2007)

sweet looking buds man !! and some top info on Trichs.
hopefully one day i'll smoke some purple bud


----------



## GrowItGreen (Dec 12, 2007)

Kelch420 said:


> Anyone order from Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices
> 
> I am thinking of ordering from here but I don't want to be ripped off.


I bought Northern Lights seeds from them took 7 business days to get to me, very stealth. I'd definitely use them again.


----------



## morphus657 (Jan 12, 2008)

how many plants did u have was it 2 ?


----------



## bassguydope (Feb 29, 2008)

nice weed! growing some of that strain right now myself. How much bigger did they get during flowering?


----------



## stonegrove (Mar 1, 2008)

i need new underwear


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

this thread is wayyyyyy old...but still nice buds..


----------



## whitebombs (Mar 2, 2008)

photoshopchop


----------



## Dats (Mar 3, 2008)

whitebombs said:


> photoshopchop


 I dont think so. It looks legit and very tasty to me.


----------



## justinbars (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn those buds are so purple they don't even look like weed, they remind me of lavender. Nice job.


----------



## jorda (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn that stuff looks sweet.....nice job!!


----------



## stangin209 (Aug 1, 2008)

hey if those are both the same strain why is one purple and the other not??


----------



## Wemp (Aug 1, 2008)

stangin209 said:


> hey if those are both the same strain why is one purple and the other not??


thats what im tryin to figure out


----------



## smokeh (Aug 1, 2008)

ah dude, send some my way  i love em. great work. congratz


----------



## smokeh (Aug 1, 2008)

Wemp said:


> thats what im tryin to figure out


could be to do with the temps. purple strains like low temps at the end of flowering. 

sorry havnt read the whole thread, just thought id comment on that.


----------



## weedgrower242 (Aug 9, 2008)

how do they get purple like that


----------



## WEEDS (Aug 9, 2008)

You should of cloned it so you could keep that purple pheno.


----------



## mjboy (Aug 9, 2008)

bud looks good and how was the smoke?


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 10, 2008)

this guy's gone


----------



## fender6string (Aug 10, 2008)

Honestly That is the most beautiful plant Ive ever seen, I would of had a hard time hacking it down, but I bet the first bong rip made up for that. If my memory serves me correctly I think dry buds are 75% lighter than wet. so take 75% off 26 grams or whatever you said.


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Sep 24, 2008)

How many plants did you harvest? I am flowering 16 plants of various strains and would like to know what you pulled off of each plant. That purple shit is crazy! Im growing purple bubba and platinum bubba and banana kush.


----------



## Brett32324 (Sep 24, 2008)

buds r niiiiice man. compliments on the grow. what seeds you use to get that purp??


----------



## UserName: (Sep 24, 2008)

WEEDS said:


> You should of cloned it so you could keep that purple pheno.


 true true


----------



## Token Everyday (Sep 24, 2008)

where did u get the seeds from the bananna kush perferibly thanks


----------



## cHiEf04grwer (Sep 24, 2008)

Mad props on that grow, Everyone else seems to like the purple as well, I have NEVER seen ANYTHING close to what that shit looks like. No Wonder it Won a Cannabis Cup... i'd pay alot of money for a couple of those seeds!!! I'd love to have a jar full of some purple....


----------



## popcornplayr1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Absolutely amazing job for a first grow! Looks like you had a great yield for your grow which always puts a smile on your face. I love the color, just curious...is the reasoning behind the color differences between the 2 purple plants. I would think that if it's the same seed and it's grown together under the same conditions and circumstances it would look similar. But great job either way!


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 24, 2008)

i love seeing some beautiful purple flowers, nice job man!


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 24, 2008)

popcornplayr1 said:


> Absolutely amazing job for a first grow! Looks like you had a great yield for your grow which always puts a smile on your face. I love the color, just curious...is the reasoning behind the color differences between the 2 purple plants. I would think that if it's the same seed and it's grown together under the same conditions and circumstances it would look similar. But great job either way!


Its called a phenotype... every strain has a few different pheno's


----------



## joebuck (Sep 25, 2008)

Next year, I want plants like THAT! I can smell them from here! +rep for gorgeous plants, bravo!


----------



## 420chazz (Sep 25, 2008)

this thread is months old dudes.
chazz


----------



## jimbobjim (Sep 25, 2008)

those look the shit! nice job!


----------



## mixin (Sep 25, 2008)

wow that purple has to look awesome in a plastic bag!


----------



## Antman (Sep 25, 2008)

Man do I love the way those purps look! FUCKIN' AWESOME BRO!! I grew a Lethal Purple once, same thing. Simply spectacular!! Great job my man! Thanks for the pics and enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## happyface (Sep 27, 2008)

ay man i was wondering how you PRUNE did you do it all at FLOWERING????? can you tell me how you did it cause you did a really good job.


----------



## BudMakeMeWiser (Sep 28, 2008)

thats the tastiest bud ive ever seen!


----------



## mistaboombastic (Sep 28, 2008)

that plants so freakin incredible


----------



## nicksevenfold (Mar 12, 2009)

What kind of lights were you using?


----------



## nicksevenfold (Mar 12, 2009)

Nevermind, I did some searching and found it :] I love that purple plant... that looks delicious.


----------



## happyface (Mar 12, 2009)

DAMN DAMN DAMN! how!!!!!! THOSE ARE A BEAUTIFUL PURPLE PLANTS MAN.im growing 4 dutch passion purple#1 none of them have that purple look man good job bro


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 13, 2009)

hahaha u guys should read the date of the threads b4 u respond


----------



## happyface (Mar 13, 2009)

WWHHOOAA! holy crap this was started almost 2 years ago. shit where is this dude.


----------



## nicksevenfold (Mar 20, 2009)

Haha I would have but... I was stoned. I guess it's all smoked up by now


----------



## blueberry1 (Apr 1, 2009)

so envious. much love. that plant is a piece of art. nice job man. i am seriously drooling.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/177860-10x10-medicinal-hydroponic-grow-room-4.html


----------



## THE RIPPER (Apr 3, 2009)

The strain is delicious .you did a great job castlewapha!


----------



## BlackHit (Apr 6, 2009)

I think I have this same strain because I have one that looks just like the purple plant and one that looks like the other green plant and both seeds came from the same bag! I will post pics of them as soon as I figure out how to work my camera.


----------



## rookie504 (Jan 6, 2010)

Totally rockin buds man, tell us how they smoke ;0)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 6, 2010)

rookie504 said:


> Totally rockin buds man, tell us how they smoke ;0)


 i bet they smoked good close to 3 years ago lol.


----------



## happyface (Jan 6, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> i bet they smoked good close to 3 years ago lol.


 hahahahahahahahaa


----------



## to11 (Apr 20, 2010)

whats up, nice looking strain. What strain is it?, what type of lighting did you use?, what size potter?, How much veg time and how much flower time? Looks great though, makes my mouth water


----------



## Cali chronic (Apr 20, 2010)

great color on those. must have got cold a few nights there eh? Pretty stuff there. Hard to read the Tri's I bet


----------



## GanjaFresh (Apr 20, 2010)

That looks like some nice dank ass bud, looks so GOOD and TASTY, I could get a hit on that! Btw, it looks like a police crime scene as if there dispalying there buds, ;P


----------



## abadiah (Aug 5, 2011)

castewalpha said:


> I just completed my first grow and I wanted to post some pictures of it. These are two BC God Bud (for what its worth this strain was 2004 Cannibus Cup winner for best indica). I made alot of mistakes durring this grow but the plants forgave me and produced a decent crop. I removed all of the small buds for hash. What you see in the picture of the two continers is 26.5 ounces (wet). Does anyone have any idea what this shoud yield dry and without the stems?? I want to thank everyone here and this website for all the help along the way. I don't think my plants would have made it without you. Thanks again and thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6913Iam growing purple bud and I could use sum advice
> ...


Iam growing purple bud and I could use some advice


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 8, 2011)

very nice buds


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 8, 2011)

I get annoyed when people start up these old threads lol Look at the dates people


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 11, 2011)

they were very pretty buds


----------

